# The sexy Jeremy thread



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

In response to Piglets thread, I think there should be somewhere for the Jeremy lovers to post!

Enjoy ladies!!!!!

Sue


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

I would rather have Jeremy whatshisname -  Rachel from S Clubs EX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

But to put Jeremy Edwards in the thread would be slightly unfair to all the other Jeremy's!!!!  (and I had forgotten about him!)

Sue


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

but he's gorgeous


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Whos Ron Jeremey


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Such a sheltered innocent life you lead, Shabba!  He is an American porn star, but not a very good looking one!  I suppose that means that he has other attributes, but I wouldn't know about that!!   

I have only heard of him because I was a member of another forum and someone used his name as a logon name!  

Sue


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Now you mention it..................... I think i have heard of him, and his very long..............................nose  
Does he have a moustashe ?? (sp?)


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes he does Shabba (had to look him up on Wikipedia to be sure!)

According to Wikipedia, his "nose" is nearly 10 inches long!  

Sue


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Not sure how i know that  
But i wont pick him   

(Makes my eyes water just thinking about it )

Think i voted for Jeremey Irons by mistake


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

hahaha I was going to choose Ron Jeremy just to be ironic  xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

well, I would definately have picked Jeremy Beadle (!!) but the poor guy is dead so he doesnt get the pleasure of my company sadly!!  
xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Jeremy clarkson   just so i can be taken for a spin in a fast car    

and yes Jeremy whatit should of been on there


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ok ok ok - only to get a quiet life - he has been added!  

Sue


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Wraakgodin said:


> ok ok ok - only to get a quiet life - he has been added!
> 
> Sue


if you think he is ugly then you need your eyes tested !!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh has to be a rugby player sorry


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Definitely Mr Guscott for me   I met him in a pub in Newcastle once and OMG   just as delectable in the flesh- yum yum. Wonder if he has a long 'nose' too


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Mr Guscott is nice, but he just doesnt look like a rugby player, too clean and pretty


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww Sue thank you huni 

Of course i have voted for Jeremy Kyle!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That is good Piglet, at least you didn't vote for Clarkson!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

wouldloveababycat said:


> OOh has to be a rugby player sorry


Snap


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought of you when I put him in the list Dizzi!

Sue 


(the ugly Jeremy Edwards is winning!   )


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Although J clarkson is definatly in the running too  . . . .


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Although J clarkson is definatly in the running too . . . .


Why? WHY   

sorry but it can only be Mr Guscott!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Although J clarkson is definatly in the running too . . . .


Is there any way I can find out the names of people who vote for him??

Sue


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Why? So you can send them the details for Boots eye tests...?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

No - find them a straight jacket and a padded cell!

Sue


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

You don't have to mad to fancy Jeremy Clarkson......


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

haha!!!  You're missing Jeremy Fisher - the oh so gorgeous toad from Beatrix Potter lol  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You're just nuts, Bee!!!!   

Sue 


(mind you, I did wonder if Jerry mouse was a Jeremy.....!)


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i think most of you are!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

All except you Jo!!!  

Sue


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

yep except me, im in a whole world of my own!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww can i change my vote ?
I voted for guscott as i werent sure of the rest but now i googled jeremy edwards ohh i want to vote for him lol mmm he gets my vote....


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry Ebonie, I have reviewed the poll and I can't see how I can change the settings so you can change your answer.  If it is any consolation, JE is winning!

Sue


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Can i ask what is this poll for ?
I mean how did it start


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It started because I am insane!  

Piglet started another thread discussing who we would rather sleep with Russell Brand or Jeremy Kyle.  Superstar mentioned that she midread it and had Jeremy Clarkson in her head, and I started thinking that there aren't any handsome Jeremy's in the world.  So I started this joke thread, which was ok until they started talking about Jeremy Edwards who has totally smashed my ugly Jeremy theory!   

Sue


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl do u think hes ugly    

Its agood thread hun its good to have laugh   and see peoples odd views on potential partners


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

To be honest, I hadn't heard of him until everyone started mentioning him!!!

I don't think he his ugly, but he just isn't my type. Is it my imagination or is the 6-pack in the wrong place? All this toning and muscles, he is too much of a poser for me, too obsessed with his looks. He just doesn't ring my bell - as they say!










Anyway - if this turns you on girls, happy Friday!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Is that him he looks different to me  
I can see what ur saying about the six pack looks a bit strange!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, I googled the name and that was one of the photos on a website, there were other photos there that were more clearly him, but I thought I would find one with as little clothes as possible!

Sue


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ha! Wait a minute, I found one with even less clothes...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/article1400309.ece

I gotta say that I might just have to vote again....   
xxx

[red]HEALTH WARNING & This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That link should come with a health warning!!!!  Not for those of a nervous disposition!    What exactly did you google to get that??!

DH was next to me when I opened the link!  

Sue


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmmm as my brother is called Jeremy, I don't really find ANYONE with that name sexy   But I have to say, I'm not one for 6 packs, but WOW   what a difference it made to that Jeremy whoeverheis.

Kay xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wraakgodin said:


> That link should come with a health warning!!!! Not for those of a nervous disposition!  What exactly did you google to get that??!
> 
> DH was next to me when I opened the link!
> 
> Sue


Oooh! Did I get you in trouble! Heheee I only googled his name when I saw it on here yesterday and I found a link to this article about him posing in the nod for Cosmo (dontcha just LOVE cosmo? Well except for the medical advice.. ) and I just thought it was only right and proper to share the wealth with my fertility friends!   
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You are such a caring and thoughtful member of this site   - I am sure you have made a lot of women very happy!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Not as happy as Jezza will....   

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Can I change my vote!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhhhhhh!!!!!! made my day


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

you lot are easily pleased!!!  

Sue


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Just aswell as I made Wraakgodin add Jeremy Edwards to the list.

He is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, I still have the bruises!!    



Sue


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow that picture is fabulous  what a body!!
Im not one for six packs either but omg that picture is lush thank you for sharing you are such a kind hearted member of ff


----------

